# FINALLY! First whiz fermenting like crazy. I think montrachet = bad for whiz



## FishNiX (Nov 22, 2010)

It's been almost 10 days since I started the pee (with a starter)... been whippin' like crazy, keeping it warm and basically no change in SG. 

Well I started a chili wine with a welches, black courant, and apple juice base 2 days ago and by yesterday it was on the move somethin' fierce. 

I looked at my sad lookin pee and back at my fizzy bucket of love and figured what the heck. I took a couple squirts of that must in a baster and added to the pee figuring I was near making a new starter anyways. Today is like a whole new day, the whiz is fizzin'! 



BTW, I think whiz + montrachet = bad (I've had it in my fridge for about 3 months and wanted to use it). The Lavlin 71B-1122 is a mover and a shaker for sure. (Looking back, I probably should have reversed them).


----------



## Wade E (Nov 22, 2010)

You are right, Montrachet is a yeast that needs a lot of nutrient to do what it nees to do and pee is about as far from that as possible.


----------



## FishNiX (Nov 22, 2010)

Now my problem is I can't get a good SG reading... it's too fizzy!


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Nov 22, 2010)

FishNiX said:


> Now my problem is I can't get a good SG reading... it's too fizzy!



nuttin worse than a case of fizzy whiz..... well I guess it's better than what you had before... a weak leak.


----------



## sly22guy (Nov 23, 2010)

FishNiX said:


> Now my problem is I can't get a good SG reading... it's too fizzy!



give the hydrometer a spin when you stick it in it helps keep the bubbles from sticking!


----------



## Arne (Nov 23, 2010)

Minnesotamaker said:


> nuttin worse than a case of fizzy whiz..... well I guess it's better than what you had before... a weak leak.



Lol, Lon. Arne.


----------

